# Zarter Gauchheil Teichpflanze?



## musicman (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich habe vor einigen Tagen in einem Baumarkt bei den Teichpflanzen eine Anagallis tenella (Zarter __ Gauchheil) gefunden, Beschreibung: Sauerstoffpflanze, Wassertiefe 0-60cm. Ich habe daraufhin im Internet nach Infos zu der Pflanze gesucht und festgestellt, dass die vermutlich überhaupt keine Wasserpflanze ist sondern eher in feuchten Wiesen, Gräben usw. wachsen soll. Ich habe daher die Pflanze vorläufig in einem durchlöcherten Topf in den Flachwasserbereich gestellt, wo sie mit dem Wurzelballen max. 1-2cm im Wasser steht. Kennt jemand die Pflanze und weiß wie ich sie optimal beim Gartenteich platzierenkann? Die Wiese rund um den Gartenteich ist auch an vielen Stellen meist feucht, aber eigentlich habe ich sie für den Teich gekauft...
  

lg

Erich


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zarter  Gauchheil Teichpflanze?*

Hallo Erich,
da hast Du Dich ja schon sehr gut schlau gemacht ! Ich finde es gut, dass Du das Etikett mit gepostet hast, das man ja fast in die Tonne klopfen kann .... Schade um das tolle Plastik, wenn nicht mal der Platz für einen echten Artennamen drauf ist.
Ich kann nur für meine Primula und meine Mimulus sprechen, die auch mit 5 cm Wassertiefe klarkommen, doch auf keinen Fall darin anwachsen würden. Ich würde daher tippen, dass das auch für Deine Pflanze ein guter Platz ist. Ob Deine Pflanze auch im Wasser gut wächst, dazu können vielleicht die besitzer was sagen .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zarter  Gauchheil Teichpflanze?*

Hi Erich,

Anagallis tenella ist ein Bewohner von feuchten oder nassen Moorstandorten. Verträgt also keinen dauerhaften Wasserstand, kalkhaltigen Boden oder kalkhaltiges Wasser. Zudem ist sie alles andere als winterhart (kommt nur in warmen Lagen im direkten Golfstromeinzug - Küsten Irlands, Wales, Südengland, Frankreich und dem mediteranen Raum vor) in den Weinbaugebieten des Rheingraben ist ihre östlichste Wachstumsgrenze erreicht  Einen mitteleuropäischen Winter mit Barfrösten überlebt der zarte Gauchheil meißtens nicht (mit dicker Schneedecke schon eher)

MfG Frank


----------



## musicman (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zarter  Gauchheil Teichpflanze?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Erich,
> da hast Du Dich ja schon sehr gut schlau gemacht ! Ich finde es gut, dass Du das Etikett mit gepostet hast, das man ja fast in die Tonne klopfen kann .... Schade um das tolle Plastik, wenn nicht mal der Platz für einen echten Artennamen drauf ist.


Der Name steht auf der anderen Seite, hab ich nicht fotografiert.. Aber die Beschreibung ist total falsch. Ich werd den wohl so in die Wiese setzen dass ich ihn vor dem Winter rausnehmen kann.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zarter  Gauchheil Teichpflanze?*

http://www.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/is/15341/



LG Susanne


----------



## musicman (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zarter  Gauchheil Teichpflanze?*

hier die Vorderseite der Karte. Die zweite Pflanze __ Iris kaempferi (oder auch Iris ensata) hat auch eigene Ansprüche. Wassertiefe angegeben 0-15cm. Lt. wikipedia "Sie wird gelegentlich als Zierpflanze in Mitteleuropa gepflegt. Sie stellt jedoch hohe Anforderungen an den Gärtner, da sie zum einen kalkempfindlich ist, im Mai bis Juni einen nassen, in Herbst und Winter einen trockenen Standort verlangt." Auch das sollte sich einrichten lassen. Zumindest ist der richtige Name angegeben, mit dem man im Internet entsprechende Infos findet. Die Infos bei den Pflanzen selbst sind ja mehr als dürftig wenn nicht sogar falsch...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zarter  Gauchheil Teichpflanze?*

Hi Erich,

zu den Angaben auf den Schildchen, z.B bei der __ Iris ensata, muß man aber auch sagen das betrifft meißt die klimatische Lage des Produzenten. Die meißten Gartenpflanzen aus Gartencentren,Baumärkten stammen ja aus niederländischen Betrieben, und die sind wie z..B auch Gärtnereien/Botanische Gärten in Großbritannien in einer ganz anderen Klimazone (8-9 in den dortigen Küstengebieten anstatt der 6 im Großteil Deutschlands) angesiedelt.
Die wenigen Grad Unterschied in der mittleren Wintertemperatur machen schon sehr viel aus ob z.B. ne wärmeliebende Art im Winter nasse Füße verträgt, oder abfault  

MfG Frank


----------

